# Medicare guidelines for in office procedure



## cunningham (Feb 11, 2010)

Per Medicare guidelines, when an injection procedure is performed in the provider's office is the cost of the injected medication and the marcaine included in the allowance for the injection procedure, such as code 64479?  The allowance the provider receives for the in office injection is greater than the reimbursement he/she would receive if performed in an ASC.  Is this increase not to cover the injected steriod/anesthesia and the supplies?


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 11, 2010)

The allowance for in-office procedures is greater because the provider is not getting paid just for his training and expertise, but also to cover the overhead costs of runnining his office. If the procedure was done in an ASC his reimbursement is less because he is just getting paid for his expertise.


----------



## cunningham (Feb 11, 2010)

So are the charges for the supplies and medications integral to the procedure allowance??


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh sorry... didn't answer that, did I? LOL

I usually bill all the supplies, but don't fight very hard if they get bundled.


----------



## brockorama01 (Feb 19, 2010)

FYI
Supplies to fight really hard for:  Any drugs that start with a "J"
Supplies to fight sorta hard for:  Trays, needles and "extra" supplies
Supplies not to fight for:  locals.

Brock Berta


----------

